# Cooked egg with or without the shell?



## SomethingTegu (Nov 12, 2012)

I feed my tegu eggs with the shells on them. He doesn't mind at all, I actually think he enjoys munchin' on them! Do you guys and girls have tegus that eat eggs with the shell included? I heard that it has benefits when tegus eat the shell part of the egg, apparently the shell offers a good amount of calcium that has a high rate of absorption? I did not know. Please tell me if what I read is wrong. I do also dust his food with calcium supplement and/or vitamin powder.


----------



## tommylee22 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like to mash it up(fine shell pieces) with the shell as I cook it.


----------



## tresh (Nov 12, 2012)

I do the same, mash it all up with the shell and everything in there.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Nov 12, 2012)

I gave my columbian whole pureed eggs from hare-today.com which had tiny bits of the shell in it and when he pooped it looked like it was all bits of shell. I figured that probably wasnt a good thing so i dont think ill give him that again. Cant imagine that felt very good...


----------



## Logie_Bear (Nov 12, 2012)

I feed Ezzy quail eggs and she loves to eat the whole shell after she's lapped up the insides. I've never noticed whole shell pieces in her poo before.


----------



## KritterKeeper (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah ive read where other people give them whole eggs so i didnt think anything of it but when i went to clean up the poo it freaked me out for a second and i was like 'what the..?' but then i remembered id fed him the eggs the day before and those were def. the little shell pieces..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 12, 2012)

_Rarely do I give eggs, when I do it's raw and I've never given them the shell. But if I did it would also be raw and grounded just to help digest it. Cooked shells would be similar to cooked bone where cooking changes the consistency of it making it harder to break down and digest. 

It was the same for my dogs, they got raw bones not cooked. I never saw bones in their stool when it was raw but I did with cooked bones and they were splintered pieces. So I know that didn't feel good coming out and it's too much of a risk._


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies. I like the responses. Something I find really interesting is how some of you have seen the egg shells in the tegu's poop! I never see undigested/partially digested egg shells in my tegu's poop. I feed my tegu hard boiled eggs by the way but I never feed him just eggs on egg day, I usually add in fruit and meat as well.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 23, 2012)

Still have no problems with cooked egg shells here. I usually feed chubby a couple hard boiled eggs a week or so, with most of the shell on. Today he had half of a turkey neck bone included, a big slice of cantelope, and two eggs + Vitamin/Calcium Powder. I will keep an eye on his poo. Hopefully he doesn't hide it like yesterday, so I don't find it on accident while digging around his enclosure to move stuff... That was not a cool surprise for Thanksgiving.


----------

